# free xbox sub



## spysrus (Aug 27, 2014)

does anyone know how to get free xbox subscription for online games?? I got my neice an sd card thingy for her game boy ages ago, and are wondering if there's something the same for xbox 360, its chipped and its an old white one,,ok thanks


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

you cant get it for free they have that locked down pretty good

when you first start up for xbox live you get a free month all you have to do is connect it to the internet amd create a gamer tag but it can only be done once

The subscription can be bought at walmart in the gaming section in a card form with a redeemable code or purchased online and it costs arond 60 dollars for 6 months i believe


----------



## spysrus (Aug 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> you cant get it for free they have that locked down pretty good
> 
> when you first start up for xbox live you get a free month all you have to do is connect it to the internet amd create a gamer tag but it can only be done once
> 
> The subscription can be bought at walmart in the gaming section in a card form with a redeemable code or purchased online and it costs arond 60 dollars for 6 months i believe


 thanks its quite cheap then, ,


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

not overly expensive at all pretty reasonable...although i still havnt bought it lol

I pay for cable,internet,power,water bbut i cant bring myself to drop the money for it....probably because i play too much xbox already lol


----------



## spysrus (Aug 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> not overly expensive at all pretty reasonable...although i still havnt bought it lol
> 
> I pay for cable,internet,power,water bbut i cant bring myself to drop the money for it....probably because i play too much xbox already lol


 i got mine chipped but iv lost contact with guy i used to buy the games off


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

spysrus said:


> i got mine chipped but iv lost contact with guy i used to buy the games off


oh like its been modified? i also modified my older xbox

once modified you can't go on xbox live im pretty sure...they booted my old xbox off as soon as i tryd to sign in.


----------



## spysrus (Aug 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> oh like its been modified? i also modified my older xbox
> 
> once modified you can't go on xbox live im pretty sure...they booted my old xbox off as soon as i tryd to sign in.


 i think you can go online but not using chipped games,,iv always been told not to use them?


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

i wouldnt know how your specific mod works as for going online

but i defintily can agree you wouldnt be able to use chipped games online


----------



## spysrus (Aug 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> i wouldnt know how your specific mod works as for going online
> 
> but i defintily can agree you wouldnt be able to use chipped games online


 true, we can get the chipped games altered so you can , but it wears off in time


----------



## ErieR33FER (Aug 27, 2014)

really? thats so weird lol 

The best bet would to be to find a used xbox 360 thats unmodded and use that for online

they should only be like 200 bucks

but best of luck to ya if you can pull it off without spending any cash on a new box go for it! that would be ideal that stuff is expensive lol


----------



## spysrus (Aug 27, 2014)

ErieR33FER said:


> really? thats so weird lol
> 
> The best bet would to be to find a used xbox 360 thats unmodded and use that for online
> 
> ...


 thank you? Before i go ,,what are u playing atm


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Sep 2, 2014)

Live is 50-60$ for 12 months last I checked. Unless the upped it.


----------



## Da2ra (Sep 5, 2014)

There's a promotion for a free 48 hours if you have a face book account. 
https://www.facebook.com/DoritosMX/app_450974005045494


----------

